# Atlas E8



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I got a pair of Atlas E8s second hand. They run on but were in need of a clean and lube and run much smoother now. Unfortunately, a few of the wires came loose in the process (were barely holding on I believe). That wouldn't be a huge problem except I can't see how this truck comes apart so I can solder new wire in there (may as well replace the old brittle one). Can someone tell me how this comes apart before I break something?

















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Nobody? All the information I can find seems to imply a screw hole, but that does not exist on these. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

NOt sure if this will help...
Disassembly


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I read that one. They are taking about a different model because mine didn't have a screw holding the truck on. Not sure what the generational difference is, I don't know much about these trains at all yet. Some patience and gentle prying paid off though. I was able to get them free and re-soldered. No screws, it's all just snap fit or brass dowels. I hate that on these tiny plastic parts, doesn't take much to break something. 


Thanks for the help non the less.


Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I hate that on these tiny plastic parts, doesn't take much to break something.


Well, that's one of the drawbacks of the smaller scales...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, but honestly I'm finding that getting then in the track isn't a problem for my 7yo. Working on them is the only issue, minor I guess. Although I picked up a few older bachmann steam engines I think I'll just send in. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m willing to buy brand new.....and haven’t had to tinker with anything.....I have found that most of the old stuff was junk anyway.....in my opinion, of course....


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The side frame just snaps on over the truck frame. Be careful plastic is old and will break very easy. I have two that I put can motors in and they run just are well as a Kato E8.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

rrjim1 said:


> The side frame just snaps on over the truck frame. Be careful plastic is old and will break very easy. I have two that I put can motors in and they run just are well as a Kato E8.


Thanks. Got one running pretty well. The other is noisy. Any chance you have a link to the motor you used?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I upgraded my locos a long time ago not sure if you could even find one. Majestic motor made in Japan.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

No offense, but personally I wouldn't put much effort into those old Atlas's. They were Atlas's first toe-touch into the N scale waters, they were actually made by Riverossi for Atlas and were pretty much an abomination from the get go. Before buying any more used locos, check them out here: N-Scale Locomotive Encyclopedia (North American Prototypes) 
The Spook tells it like it is about the good and the bad of every American prototype made in N scale, and can save you a lot of money on buying shelf ornaments. There are a some good deals in used out there just be sure to check first, plus you are likely to soon want to switch over to DCC control (much easier to wire, can individually control each loco, even on the same track, and once you hear a sound equipt locomotive,,,) so the Spook also tells you how difficult each loco will be to convert to DCC.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm familiar with DCC, u run it on my HO layout. No difference in wiring needed. I think we will stick with DC on this layout for a while anyway. These seem like decent little locos to me, might be tough fitting a decoder in there later, but otherwise seem fine if once lubed up. Thank you for the link though, more info is never bad

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

scenicsRme said:


> No offense, but personally I wouldn't put much effort into those old Atlas's. They were Atlas's first toe-touch into the N scale waters, they were actually made by Riverossi for Atlas and were pretty much an abomination from the get go. Before buying any more used locos, check them out here: N-Scale Locomotive Encyclopedia (North American Prototypes)
> The Spook tells it like it is about the good and the bad of every American prototype made in N scale, and can save you a lot of money on buying shelf ornaments. There are a some good deals in used out there just be sure to check first, plus you are likely to soon want to switch over to DCC control (much easier to wire, can individually control each loco, even on the same track, and once you hear a sound equipt locomotive,,,) so the Spook also tells you how difficult each loco will be to convert to DCC.


If you look at the picture he has the newer Atlas E7 and not the olderE8.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Correct, they are Austria made. Seller listed them as E8 though. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

